# Sketchup



## philpolish (20 Jul 2007)

Hi all got a problem with my sketchup. The dimensions box has vanished the box in the right hand corner of the screen where you can type in the dimensions can aynbody help me with this.
Cheers Phil.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jul 2007)

Phil, try this: Click on the button between the _ and the X in the upper right corner of the SketchUp window. Does that help?


----------



## philpolish (20 Jul 2007)

Hi Dave thanks for your qucik reply. No I do not use skype. I have looked for the things you mentioned they are nowhere to be seen. I only have the free google version 6. The box was once there I must have pressed a button to miimise it or something.
Thanks again for your help
Regards Phil.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jul 2007)

So Phil, did maximizing the window work?


----------



## Nick W (21 Jul 2007)

As an alternative to Dave's suggestion, try right clicking on the SketchUp entry in the taksbar and selecting Maximize - same thing, different way of getting there. This is assuming you are on Windoze.


----------

